# Distance learning that is accredited in Ireland? carry on to finish degree?



## colin79ie (28 Nov 2007)

Hi,

Does anyone know of anyplace has a distance learning course that is accredited in Ireland. I was looking into it but found them all to be just 'Mickey mouse' courses with a €600 euro bill. I would like to do a course that would enable me to carry on to go to college and finish a degree or similar.
Any advice appreciated.


----------



## charlie7777 (28 Nov 2007)

*Re: Distance learning*

the open university online seems to be a good one fees may be quiet high but you can go on to get a degree etc as far as i know you study at home and maybe have one or two days a month in dublin......


----------



## gipimann (28 Nov 2007)

*Re: Distance learning*

Have a look at Oscail (www.oscail.ie) which is the distance education unit run by DCU.


----------



## Cligereen (28 Nov 2007)

*Re: Distance learning*

Hi,
Middlesex University has a School of Lifelong Learning. You can do courses from Certificate to Masters through it. It is distance learning (although there are optional weekend seminars). It is fully accredited and recognised in Ireland. The website is www.mdx.ac.uk Good luck.


----------



## cole (28 Nov 2007)

*Re: Distance learning*

The University of London has a wide variety of distance learning courses.


----------



## aircobra19 (29 Nov 2007)

*Re: Distance learning*

Of all the ones I've heard about, or experienced, the open university seems to be the best run.


----------



## HappyBudda (29 Nov 2007)

*Re: Distance learning*

Oscail are rubbish, they still had Cobol as their programming language a year ago on their curriculum for BSc IT and incredibly expensive


----------



## quinno (29 Nov 2007)

*Re: Distance learning*



jaybird said:


> you can't claim tax relief on the fees because it's not on the approved list


 
Just on tax relief, I received tax relief from a post-grad at Reading Uni, not on approved list... The revenue will look at what you submit, the more info the better i.e. letters from college, curriculum, exam results etc. AFAIK, they generally give tax relief to recognised institutions in the EU.


----------



## Cligereen (29 Nov 2007)

*Re: Distance learning*

True, I got tax relief on the course I did at Middx University as well. AFAIK the approved list only mentions Irish institutions, but EU qualifies as well as long as they are legit.


----------



## Square Mile (30 Nov 2007)

Hello

You can claim full tax relief on OU courses.

SM


----------

